

Looking for a co-founder for a SaaS startup.  - hajrice

If you feel this idea would make the world better and could see yourself as one of the founders please send me a email at hajrice@gmail.com<p>So the idea is that your company can register an account and have your own PRIVATE twitter on our site. So for instance, you run Tatango...for this example lets say that there are four team members. You register an account for tatango, and get a unique subdomain like: tatango.getteamspeak.com and you as an administrator can grant user accounts for tatango. So you basically have your own private twitter running for your company, Tatango.<p>You can upload files to posts and setup quick todos. For instance for a todo it'd look something like this: @todo for emilhajric: please fix navigation on #projectname.<p>In terms of pricing, I was thinking we'd offer two options. You have the free option(only comes with the standard twitter for your business) and you have the paid version/premium which includes the standard twitter for your business along with the @todo feature, adding files inside your updates, etc..<p>Best of luck, 
Emil Hajric.
======
byoung2
Can't you do this with <http://drop.io/>?

~~~
hajrice
You've missed the point. Drop.io isn't Team collaboration software. This
application would be focused on helping teams collaborate, drop.io is (based
on what I saw) more focused on file sharing collaboration.

~~~
abesapien
I really think that it should not matter so much with this idea that there are
similar existing startups. Since most of the time the actual product changes
anyway, it is important that you have a good direction. I would be interested
to see how many users Drop.io and Yammer have. That could actually be a
validation that you have users that desire what you want to build.

------
maxstoller
What's the difference between your idea and Yammer.com?

~~~
hajrice
a) Different functionality. b) Yammer is an enterprise.

------
p01nd3xt3r
have you heard of asana.com?

